# Optimax: Group Buy



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm currently talking to Shell about opportunities for purchasing Optimax by the tanker. Does anyone have a spare 50 tonne petroleum grade underground tank available? :


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

NuTTs, you must have read my mind as I just suggested this as part of the Tyre Life thread ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have a tandem garage...so I think I can fit a tank in there...but please don't tell the neighbours!! ;D


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm - Explosion alert!!! Insurance premiums...risk assesment blah blah blah!!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> NuTTs, you must have read my mind as I just suggested this as part of the Tyre Life thread Â ;D


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

No worries, I don't have a tank, but I do have a Shell Fuel Card, so just have it deposited at a local Shell garage and I'll take it out for free as I need it, ok? ;D

Clive


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I have two 8000 litre overground LPG tanks if anyone is interested


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Does Optimax really make a 'discernable difference to the performance of my vehicle'??

Trouble is ..I can't seem to locate a shell garage anywhere near me. (Thurrock Essex) probably a result of living on the doorstep of the Esso base at Purfleet. :-/

Scotty


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

What about a TTOC fuel card with Shell?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This thread is starting to go downhill..... we are getting some serious posts! Please stop it NOW! or I'm gonna quit!


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Come on Mark, I think you started a comedy thread with:


> Does anyone have a spare 50 tonne petroleum grade underground tank available?


 ;D

I mean, a man might have a 50 tonne tank, but the chances of having a 2nd one "spare"...? 

Seriously, do you think you can really make this fly? How would you organise distribution? Don't you need a licence to store that amount of fuel?

Cheers, Clive


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

That's better... back to the comedy ;D



> Seriously, do you think you can really make this fly? How would you organise distribution? Don't you need a licence to store that amount of fuel?
> 
> Cheers, Clive


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I can't get a hold of a 50 tonne petrol tanker today, but my mates mate does have a transit and about 4 10 gallon drums. I rekon by my estimations we could make around 250 visits to your Optimax source to cover the need for a tanker. Let me know and I will sort it out.  Don't know where we will put it, or where to get hoses to syphen.


----------



## mack (Dec 7, 2002)

;D


----------



## sattan (Sep 10, 2002)

Yeah don't think somehow the storing & re-distribution of petrol is practical... but someone's mention of a shell petrol card does make me wonder if you could negotiate a shell petrol card like you would for a company and pay on account & get an appropriate discount because of the volume...

I had an esso one years ago..and the fleet manager negotiated a similar deal


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Oh dear dear dear boys - stick to the threads you know something about.....  ;D

just for starters

* largest road tanker is 44Te
* max size of underground tank is around 30,000 litres 
* of course you need a licence : see The Petroleum (Consolidation) Act 1928
* there is a summer and winter spec for Petrol so unless you use Â£25,000 of fuel every six months you will be using off spec product...
...stop me if I'm boring you.... 

and yes of course you can get a fuel card but they have to be paid centrally by someone with a good enough credit rating to support the number of cards issued.... not sure the TTOC bank account is up to it just yet.... :

L


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Oh dear dear dear boys - stick to the threads you know something about.....  ;D
> 
> just for starters
> 
> ...


have you been sniffing Optimax again Louise? Â ;D

...and what is 44Te? Â ???


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Te - metric tonne


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But the tonne is always metric...what else could it be?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well as it happens , we have the capacity to store 400k Ltr's of Flamable solvents at my work place.
I'm sure i could isolate one of the tanks and u could arrange delivery under cover of night ( as i get on well with security) 
central england, only problem would be as far as i can see is that you would only beable to refill after 10pm with the exception of myself of course. ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I will represent the East Anglia region...I will start digging my garden now for the storage tank!! ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What is it that Hannibal said (apart from "can someone clear the elephant shit up!")..... oh yes, that's it "I love it when a plan comes together" ;D

So ignoring T7 and her negativity..... Vlastan will start to dig out his garden for East England storage! Jonah will arrange to store a tanker or 2.... we probably need a Scottish and a Southern Optimax TTOC rep?

Once we've sorted out the logistics, I'll then arrange the buy. Anyone got a spare Â£100k? 'cos I'm not sure they'll let us buy on account : : :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

: : :

look guys you wont get a delivery unless you comply with The Dangerous Substances (Conveyance by Road Tankers and Tank Containers) Regulations 1982.. Â  oh and you have a spare Â£35K in the bank


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

These are just minor problems... so if you haven't got anything constructive to say, go back to looking at baby magazines or doing the ironing ;D : :   



> : : :
> 
> look guys you wont get a delivery unless you comply with The Dangerous Substances (Conveyance by Road Tankers and Tank Containers) Regulations 1982.. Â  oh and you have a spare Â£35K in the bank


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

well hope you've remembered the vapour balance lines, the gauges, the dip book, the offset fill points, to train a competent person to fill out the delivery certificate and then document the training, the remote emergency stop swtich, an area drain system, a full site risk assessment... but I'm sure you dont need a silly little girl like me to tell you all that stuff - bet you have it in hand already... :

I'll just go back to my baby  magazines...

:-* :-*


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> : : :
> 
> look guys you wont get a delivery unless you comply with The Dangerous Substances (Conveyance by Road Tankers and Tank Containers) Regulations 1982.. Â  oh and you have a spare Â£35K in the bank


Dangerous substances??? Optimax is god's gift!! People love it so much that they sniff it!!

Did you know that a sniff a day unblocks the sinuses?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

> I'm currently talking to Shell about opportunities for purchasing Optimax by the tanker. Does anyone have a spare 50 tonne petroleum grade underground tank available? :


hahaha, that's really funny. ;D errrm, you are joking right?

AL ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Looks to me like we have a volunteer!!! So to answer your question, yep it looks like "I have it in hand already" ;D



> well hope you've remembered the vapour balance lines, the gauges, the dip book, the offset fill points, to train a competent person to fill out the delivery certificate and then document the training, the remote emergency stop swtich, an area drain system, a full site risk assessment... but I'm sure you dont need a silly little girl like me to tell you all that stuff - bet you have it in hand already... :
> 
> I'll just go back to my baby Â  magazines...
> 
> :-* :-*


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I expect you probably do.... :


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Anyone who knows me will tell you how serious I am! My name is my bond! : :



> hahaha, that's really funny. Â ;D errrm, you are joking right?
> 
> AL Â ;D


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Trouble is ..I can't seem to locate a shell garage anywhere near me. Â (Thurrock Essex) Â probably a result of living on the doorstep of the Esso base at Purfleet. :-/


Scotty,

I believe there's a Shell garage in Hornchurch - not too far from you. There used to be Shell garage finder but it seems to be defunct now.

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Trouble is ..I can't seem to locate a shell garage anywhere near me. Â (Thurrock Essex) Â probably a result of living on the doorstep of the Esso base at Purfleet. :-/


Scotty,

I believe there's a Shell garage in Hornchurch - not too far from you. There used to be Shell garage finder but it seems to be defunct now.

Moley


----------



## saTT_nav (Mar 15, 2003)

I got 4.5k gallons of legitimate (sp?) red diesel (20 yr old) i could do with getting rid of. Not much use for TTs though! Any takers?!!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

vintage diesel LOL ;D


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

I don;t mind being the Scottish Rep for this fantastic deal.  There is an old petrol station just outside my home village that hasn't been used for nearly 20 years. The underground tank I am sure will still be intact. All I need to do is get into it with some swissol to clean it up a bit and we are sorted. I would guess it is a 40K Te/Tonne/Metric Tonne tank, so it will take a couple of hours to get into pristine condition. That's only after I have moved on the Travelling family (small hands) who have set up home in it. I have also found a big hose so that we can syphen out the clear stuff when we get customers as the pumps have long been nicked by the locals who use them as garden ornaments. Oh and remember I still have my mates mates transit with 4 10 gallon drums. I am really looking forward to this now.


----------



## scotty26 (Apr 4, 2003)

Cheers Moley - I will have a look for it this weekend. probably take a couple of fuel cans to start my own optimax stock pile. I will of course let everyone know when I have done enough runs to start distribution!! ;D

Scotty


----------



## PeteDolan (Jul 19, 2002)

I have the perfect solution to our storage needs.
A few months ago a petrol station on the Leeds ring road closed down - and the plot is now for sale. The pumps have gone but it's bound to have all the storage (of the correct specification) we need. Plus it will be very handy for me and Nutts. So, shall I go and buy it?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

..... Â£250,000 for the plot... 2000 forum members... Â£125 each ;D

..... Â£100,000 for 3 tanker... 2000 forum members... Â£40 each ;D

Â£100k buys c 120,000 litres/2000 members = 1 fill up of 60 litres per person at a cost retail cost of Â£50... this implies a saving of approx Â£10/tank.

Once the tanks are empty we sell the plot and make a 10% profit ('cos prices are going thru the roof for a "successful fuel stop" : )..

Looks like we have the start of something BIG ;D ;D


----------



## RichD (Nov 1, 2002)

Guys/Gals

I like Optimax, but only because it's the best I can get. If we're doing a group buy  then why don't we set up a source of AvGas!!!!

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

CAn we have a LPG Group Buy for me LPG powered TT


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> CAn we have a LPG Group Buy for me LPG powered TT


Sorry but NO!!

This is the Optimax group buy thread...if you prefer sniffing gas...then create your own group buy thread!! ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> Guys/Gals
> 
> I like Optimax, but only because it's the best I can get. If we're doing a group buy  then why don't we set up a source of AvGas!!!!
> 
> ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


If you are after Jet A1 then just order some Kero (home heating oil) - it's the same stuff (the only possible spec issue is wick char... )

Av gas - on the other hand - hmmm it'll cost you... 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This thread is just getting silly now! If you guys and gals can't take it seriously you should refrain from posting on this thread..... probably why it was moved : :


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I don't know - I try to share my specialist expertise with you guys and I just get ignored and then moved to off topic! :

I'm going to do my ironing...


----------



## karloff (Feb 19, 2003)

> Dangerous substances??? Optimax is god's gift!! People love it so much that they sniff it!!
> 
> Did you know that a sniff a day unblocks the sinuses? Â


I like to soak my dangly bits in it.............


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> I like to soak my dangly bits in it.............


That's news to me!! ;D


----------



## David_A (May 7, 2002)

Has anyone here got a swimming pool?

Surely you're getting no use out of it in the british climate. Perhaps we could drain it and fill it full of optimax. Invest in a couple of no smoking please signs and we're away. It would be best if it was up a hill then we could simply use a hose pipe and gravity to fill the cars up.

Any thoughts?

Dave

p.s. Would make a great event to have our first fill from the optimax pool. We could get everyone round have a bouncy castle, beers, BBQ : etc


----------

